# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Mục lục >  Du lịch Bắc Giang - Du lich Bac Giang

## thietht

Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *du lịch Bắc Giang* - *du lich Bac Giang*


Bắc Giang là tỉnh ở miền trung du và giáp với châu thổ đồng bằng  Bắc bộ. Phía bắc và đông bắc giáp tỉnh Lạng Sơn, phía tây và tây bắc giáp Hà Nội, Thái Nguyên, phía nam và đông nam giáp tỉnh Bắc Ninh, Hải Dương và Quảng Ninh. Địa hình gồm có đồng bằng, trung du, miền núi.

Bắc Giang là một vùng có nhiều cảnh đẹp và di tích lịch sử như rừng cấm nguyên sinh Khe Rỗ, khu di tích Suối Mỡ, di tích thành Xương Giang... Nhiều hồ chứa nước lớn tạo nên phong cảnh kỳ vĩ, phát triển được tiềm năng du lịch như hồ Cấm Sơn, Khuôn Thần.



_Suối Mỡ._



Bắc Giang là một tỉnh vừa có truyền thống lễ hội văn hoá của đất Kinh Bắc, vừa có hội xuân của các dân tộc ít người.



_Lễ hội Yến Thế._


Mời bạn cùng *Didau.org* lên lịch cho chuyến du lịch đến Bắc Giang để khám phá tất cả những điều lý thú ấy.


*1. Phương tiện đi lại*

Do khoảng cách từ các tỉnh miền Trung hay miền Nam đến Bắc Giang đều khá xa, nên cung đường du lịch Bắc Giang có thể chia thành 2 hướng. Một là từ các tỉnh phía Bắc, hai là từ Hà Nội.

*Đi bằng xe khách*

Bạn có thể mua vé đi Bắc Giang tại mỗi tỉnh. Giá vé và thời gian chạy phụ thuộc vào từng bến vì thế nên tìm hiểu rõ trước khi đi.

Từ Sài Gòn – Bắc Giang bằng xe Trung Kiên. Lịch trình chạy như sau, khởi hành từ Bắc Giang – Sài Gòn vào các ngày 08-18-28 âm lịch.  Từ Sài Gòn – Bắc Giang vào các ngày 01-11-21 âm lịch

_Xe TRUNG KIÊN_ Tuyến Sài Gòn - Bắc Giang
Bắc Giang đi: 08-18-28 âm lịch. Sài Gòn ra: 01-11-21 âm lịch.
Tháng Chạp, tháng Giêng âm lịch xe chạy liên tục.
Địa chỉ: Tư Mại-Yên Dũng-Bắc Giang.
Điện thoại: 0988.356.883 - 0947.856.671 - 0986.637.595

Ở Hà Nội, bạn có thể mua vé xe đi Bắc Giang ở bến xe Mỹ Đình.

Xe CHĂM HẬU Tuyến Hà Đông - Mỹ Đình - Hiệp Hòa (Bắc Giang).
- Hiệp Hòa đi: 6h-7h-13h-13h15.
- Mỹ Đình đi: 9h.
- Hà Đông đi: 9h30-15h15-16h.
Địa chỉ: 20 đường 19/5 (cửa hàng điện thoại đối diện cổng huyện đội), Hiệp Hòa, Bắc Giang.
Điện thoại: (0240) 387.2623 - 0912.393.761 - 0982.118.189.

*Hoặc đi xe lửa*

Bạn có thể đi tàu lửa từ ga Sài Gòn hay ga Hà Nội, đến nơi thuê xe ôm để di chuyển giữa các điểm.

GA HÀ NỘI
Địa chỉ: 120, Lê Duẩn, Hà Nội
Điện thoại: 84.43.9423697 - Fax: 84.43.7470366
Email: gahanoi@hn.vnn.vn - Website: Website Ga Hà Nội -> Trang Chủ
Để đặt vé qua điện thoại, bạn hãy gọi vào số máy sau: (84-43) 9423949
Để hỏi đáp thông tin về giờ tàu đến và đi xuất phát từ Ga Hà Nội, bạn hãy gọi số sau: (84-43) 9423697

*Phương tiện cá nhân (xe máy hay xe ô tô)*

Từ Hà Nội, xuôi theo QL1A là có thể đến Bắc Giang. Song thông thường với mỗi lịch trình, du khách sẽ có một cung đường khác nhau.

Với những du khách thích khám phá, những chuyến đi có tính chất mạo hiểm, cung đường lạ thường chọn xe máy. Riêng những du khách thích nghỉ ngơi thong thả thường chọn di chuyển bằng ô tô và các cung đường bằng phẳng.

Lưu ý khi di chuyển bằng xe cá nhân là mang đầy đủ giấy tờ, tuân thủ quy tắc an toàn đường bộ, chạy đúng tốc độ cho phép. Nên trang bị điện thoại smartphone hoặc bản đồ địa phương.


*2. Nên đến vào thời điểm nào?* 

Mùa nào Bắc Giang cũng đẹp nhưng đẹp nhất là vào tháng 6, tháng 7. Thời điểm này, hầu hết các cung đường tại đây đều in bóng những chùm vải đỏ rực.



_Mùa hè, mùa của sắc đỏ trái vải "đốt cháy" bầu trời Bắc Giang._



*3. Các cung đường du lịch ở Bắc Giang*

Hà Nội – TP. Bắc Giang - An Châu – Đồng Cao – Khe Rỗ - Khe Trảo.

Hà Nội - TT Chũ - Đầu Sơn Động - Cẩm Đàn - Đồng Băm - Đồng Cao.

Hà Nội - Chũ - TT An Châu - Bản Gà - Đồng Cao - Đồng Băm - Cẩm Đàn.

Bắc Giang - Tam Đảo - Thiền Viện Tây Thiên.

----------


## thietht

Thắng cảnh suối nước Vàng

Làng Thổ Hà và đình Thổ Hà

Chùa Đức La ( Vĩnh Nghiêm Tự )

Khu du lịch Suối Mỡ

Độc đáo lễ hội làng gốm Thổ Hà

*Lễ hội:*

Lễ hội Yên Thế - Bắc Giang (16/03 dương lịch)

Lễ hội Suối Mỡ - Bắc Giang (30/03 - 02/04)

----------


## thietht

Tổng hợp *TOUR DU LỊCH BẮC GIANG* - *TOUR DU LICH BAC GIANG* được giới thiệu trên DIDAU.ORG
Hà Nội – Bắc Giang – Suối Mỡ - Hà Nội (2 Ngày 1 Đêm) - Giá 390.000 VNĐ/Khách

Tour Bắc Giang - Chùa Đức La (Vĩnh Nghiêm Tự) - Suối Mỡ (1 Ngày) - Giá Liên hệ

----------


## thietht

Chè đỗ đãi Bắc Giang

Bánh hút Lục Ngạn

Của hiếm xôi kiến trứng Lục Ngạn

Mỳ Chũ (Lục Ngạn)

----------


## thietht

Nhà hàng Bắc Giang (Số 08 - đường Nguyễn Văn Cừ – Thành phố Bắc Giang )

Nhà Hàng Rùa Vàng

Nhà hàng Bá Tước

----------


## thietht

Khách sạn Lam Sơn (Km 126, Quốc lộ 1A ( cũ), Tân Mỹ, TP Bắc Giang)

Khách Sạn Bắc Giang (2 sao)

----------


## hangnt

Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Bắc Giang

----------


## thietht

Kinh nghiệm du lịch tại Bắc Giang

----------

